# Cardboard City



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's Bola (on the left) and Max pretending to be two down and outs :lol:



Max already had *his* box, but I've been wakened too many times recently at silly o'clock by him yowling at Bola because he was asleep in there that I had to get Bola his own box. Not that he took to it straight away, but how typical is that?

Ian


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

Cats are completely fascinating, aren't they? Spend loads of money on beds and cushions and they sleep in boxes! Current favourite loacations in our house are the top of bean cubes, the top of the toilet cistern and a random stair. 
They're lovely big handsome lads, by the way. :001_wub:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Prinkess said:


> Cats are completely fascinating, aren't they? Spend loads of money on beds and cushions and they sleep in boxes! Current favourite loacations in our house are the top of bean cubes, the top of the toilet cistern and a random stair.
> They're lovely big handsome lads, by the way. :001_wub:


Thanks 

After Max being satisfied that Bola had got his own box so could relax in his, no prizes for guessing which cat I found in which box late last night, of course, they'd swapped places :lol:

Luckily, only #3 cat, Fudge, does the random stair thing, tho' her fav place is mainly either my bed or the bathroom atm, depending on how much of a Greta Garbo ("I want to be alone") mood she's in.

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

As with food, no cat can believe what another cat has isn't better than they have themselves, and here's proof :lol:



Ian


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

Lovely! For a moment there I thought you were talking about this:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How funny, bless em.
Cats are strange creatures at times 
I see they have you totally wrapped around their paws


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> How funny, bless em.
> Cats are strange creatures at times
> I see they have you totally wrapped around their paws


I can't deny it, not that I'd have it any other way 

I missed out on the chance of taking a seasonal *no room at the inn* pic yesterday as my camera was upstairs when I found Max in his box, but Bolas had been commandeered by one of next doors cats, Dexter, on his daily visit, leaving poor Bola just sat on the table waiting for one of them to move :lol:

Ian


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

we once had a fridge delivered and installed

looking at the box an idea was hatched

the result was .. "Flats for cats"

windows and doors cut in the sides, a platform inside for a first floor, the cat loved it, i was cruel just the once though after seeing him jump on the solid top, i turned it upside down (open end) and covered it with a thro and waited, sure enough fatty leapt on the top and went straight through, he looked dazed...the cushions in the bottom saved him though

our lad said i had too much time on my hands...


----------



## robinmbers (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah, me too, no cat can believe what another cat has isn't better than they have themselves, and here's proof


----------

